

Review my socket game app: Kwissle - peterbe
http://kwissle.com

======
d0m
I'd suggest not forcing a signup to use the game. People just don't have the
time to signup _again_ for a game they don't even know if it's worth it.

~~~
peterbe
Good point! I was thinking, I could probably make the Play available and if
they're not logged in it could automatically create an account for them called
something like anonymous1281

------
JackWebbHeller
This is so much fun!

It would be great to know how many people are currently online. I played three
matches, each time against the same person - who I presume was selected
randomly, so there can't have been that many people playing.

Also, does it automatically disconnect your opponent? I'd often like to demand
a rematch, but every time it says "JSmith has disappeared!" - I don't know if
that's because all my opponents hate me but there should be an option for a
direct rematch.

Finally, I found sometimes the countdown timer when an opponent can still
answer flickers randomly between actual time left and around 12-15 seconds.
It's hard to describe but there's definitely something wrong there.

~~~
peterbe
Thanks Jack! The site suffers a little bit of a chicken-and-egg problem in
that it'll be more fun when more people are online and when there's more
questions. Working on promoting it :)

The problem with opponents disappearing is unfortunate. A lot of times it
happened because people accidentally went back one page when they hit the
Backspace key. It's getting better.

I too have spotted some bugs with the game play "announcements". They're in my
TODO.txt :)

------
BasDirks
You should override the default behavior of Backspace, because if someone is
not in the input field, Backspace will abort the quiz and take them back to
the previous page (in most browsers).

Maybe the multiple choice option should only become available after a certain
amount of time?

I would decrease the time a user has to fill in an answer. Where there is
competition there is generally cheating (who would do that right? I know), and
you want to prevent GoogleIntellectuals from doing just that.

~~~
peterbe
I really don't know how to solve the Backspace. Probably, the only way to
catch that is to have some sort of onexit event handler.

I love the idea of having the alternatives appear automatically. when there's
only like 3 seconds left.

The time, 15 seconds, is maybe too long when there's really hard questions. I
want people to upload easy questions that forces you to _think_ instead of
_googling_.

------
dgunn
Very fun. I have only one gripe and that is the fact that you have an alert
pop up when I try to leave the page. I hate alert messages. Other than that
the game is really fun and the questions are difficult enough that I don't
think googling would give me much of an edge given the time restriction of
each question. Good job.

~~~
peterbe
I want to encourage more questions where thinking is better than googling.
Check out this page for tips: <http://kwissle.com/help/a-good-question>

------
benblack86
Long questions with long answers (What is a situation called in which the
inflation rate is high and the economic growth rate is low? - stagflation)
require more time than short questions with short answers (What herb is used
in a Mojito? - mint). I know the answer to both, but I only got the points for
one...

~~~
peterbe
It's due to people writing, pardon my french; shit questions. Ideally this is
solved by crowd sourcing good reviews that prevent long bad questions like
that from getting in. At the moment over-eagerly publishing peoples questions
to get the numbers up. Working on.

------
JoshTriplett
Please don't require using another service to log in. I hit "Sign in", saw the
Google, Twitter, and Facebook buttons, and immediately looked for the "no, I
really want to use a username and password" option.

Also, the Twitter authorization requests permission to read tweets and
followers; don't do that.

~~~
peterbe
If I had more time I'd build a custom registration but then I'd have to worry
about SSL, a registration form, forgotten passwords etc.

On Twitter, I've set it up as Read-Only. That's the minimum I can use. Sorry.

------
viggio24
Move the multi choice option after more time: currently it is faster to reply
using the multichoice feature instead of typing. Or, another possibility, when
a competitor replies using multichoice, don't reject the typed answer as too
slow. Anyway nice game, nice idea.

~~~
peterbe
Thanks for the feedback! Note that typing in the answer gives a whole +3
points.

I'll figure out some new rule adjustments once enough feedback is in.

~~~
Drakim
The problem is that you don't get those 3 points if the opponent rushed the
multi-choice and got it right. Denying your opponents points is a valid
strategy considering the goal is simply to have the most points after 10
questions. Even if I face a very easy question, pressing multi-choice and
picking the correct answer is preferable to typing the answer in and possibly
being too slow.

You could possibly solve that by making the multi-choice feature buttons use 1
second to work. Basically, I click banana, and 1 second after that the server
actually acknowledged my answer.

~~~
peterbe
Fair point. Note taken. I'm hoping once they're more questions and more
players online there'll be an option to play with only alternatives or only
typed ones. Especially since on an iphone for example it's hard to type as
fast as you can on a desktop computer.

------
atroche
Vet your questions better. I do not want to know who the founder of
'Enterprise Rent-A-Car' is. And saying that John Hanson was the first
President of the United States is a joke. But otherwise, this game is really
fun!

~~~
peterbe
bear with me. The site is in alpha stage and the idea with the questions is
that it's crowd sourced. Anybody can review accepted questions but I also want
to make it possible to review questions you've just played.

------
o1iver
Very fun! Although I played three times and the questions were already
starting to repeat...

~~~
peterbe
Unfortunately so. It'll get better once people start contributing more
questions.

------
westiseast
It's addictive - agree with others, needs more questions, so I'm adding some
now myself!

------
geon
500 internal server error. Is it because i didn't let you have my google
account email?

